# New threads not on top



## rickw (Jul 24, 2009)

Is anyone else finding trouble with the new posts not showing up as the first post available. Some show up on the main page but not in the category when selected also.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine seems fine here.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 24, 2009)

I noticed there were a few like that a couple days ago. I haven't been on much today.


----------

